# Scarlet Loves her big brother!



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought you all might enjoy this:

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=zHAawG5Dm5aXBj8/mJJp7Ih4l5k2TGxc


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I love it! And I love how she bites his neck at the end.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it. Makes me want another one. The children are so much fun to see interacting guess the puppies would be too.


----------

